# excel boats?



## J Hartman (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.excelboats.net/RiverJet.html

Anyone have any experience or knowledge on these boats?


----------



## Chewie (Mar 30, 2014)

I'm not an expert that's for sure but by their longgated ribs vs cross ribs they look very beefy. My buddy's Alumaweld has longgated ribs and it is a beast. I would definitely like to take a ride in one.


----------



## Tbradley (Apr 4, 2014)

I've drove a 1751, but it had a Mud Buddy 35hp surface drive mud motor on it. The boat ran good, but with the .125" aluminum it was heavy, durable, but heavy. I think Troutt and sons sell these boat packaged with jet motors, I'd give them a call.


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2014)

Awesome looking boats! I would love to hear some feedback.


----------

